# Crown Molding Paint Finish



## Desperate Housewife (Nov 11, 2008)

I have recently had wood crown molding installed in my dining room. I am getting mixed opinions on what type of paint finish to use. We painted the walls with a flat finish and the very experienced elderly owner of the paint store strongly recommended a flat finish for the crown molding. All of my friends, many of them self proclaimed decorators tell me that I should only use semi gloss. Need your help! Thanks.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Well, just to mix it up a little, I'm going to recommend a nice enamel in a "satin" finish



(honestly, over the last few years, most high end painting companies have been doing way more satin finish then semi-gloss on trim, doors, and cabinets...including crown molding)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Satin is good, I will recommend semi-gloss. Really sheen comes down to a matter of preference. Flat is rarely done around me and i think it looks kind of cheap but that is just my opinon.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

I use full gloss, but Sherwin's ProClassic seems to run a little flatter than most other brands. However, given the amount of grime your average window, doorframe or door can accumulate, I can't imagine using flat, as it probably won't hold up as well to scrubbing.

I know you are painting crown, but if it were my house, I would want the crown to match the rest of the trim.

SirWired


----------



## mjkpainting (Nov 12, 2008)

I would look at the sheen of the other trim in the room and match the crown molding to the rest of that trim. 

Flat= no sheen- hides imperfections
Semi gloss- sheen and will accent the trim

Most people prefer a semi gloss for doors and trim.


----------



## casselli (Nov 5, 2008)

The fact that you had the crown molding installed tells me that you'd like it to be noticed, yes? Do no paint anything that you want to be noticed in flat finish. Use a semigloss sheen and enjoy.


----------

